# Help, homeless with dp



## angelwithnosoul (Mar 13, 2008)

Had dp for years now, seven to be precise, pretty bad at the moment. I am 25and have ran away from my violent boyfriend, I have no family or friends to turn too. I am sat in a cafe at the moment drinking tea with no were to go and no money, I desperately need some money, I am crying as I write this, I am leaving my bank details if any one could wire some money in I would appreciate it, I am so scared and lonely I am desperate...please please help me, if things dont get better I will top myself, I just need some food and some where warm to stay. Sort code is 117915 and my account number is 00057564. Pleade im negging I need some help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

I believe you and I'm sorry that you ended up in this situation...but it's unsafe to give out your bank details online, so instead maybe set up a PayPal account and get a donate button? Then if people want to donate they will feel safer doing so.

Ask around and see if there is a hostel nearby, and get yourself into one of those ASAP. They will tell you where to go next and what to do and they will probably refer you to a foodbank too. Also visit the Citizens advice bureau. Good luck!!!


----------



## angelwithnosoul (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanx lionheart. Im really scared, im sat on a park bench freezing, im just praying for morning to come. Speak soon xxc


----------



## angelwithnosoul (Mar 13, 2008)

Please please can somebody help me, im so scared, I need somewhere warm to stay please im begging, I cant cope anymore


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

where are you?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

what country / city are you in?


----------



## Micah Tolle (Jan 21, 2013)

you can stay with me if u want, i live in iowa lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah where are you? Why don't you have any family or friends to go to, what's your situation?

Oh also I forgot, churches should take you in for a little while too! Try to keep warm okay! Also I will donate if you have Paypal!


----------



## EnigmaticExistence (Oct 6, 2012)

wow....there is nothing i can do to help out..I will pray for you; stay safe.


----------



## angelwithnosoul (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanx for all your help, god bless you all, had a really bad night last nite, never been so scared, got a nite in a hostel, for tonite, I have no paypal account, it got suspended along time ago, any donations would be appreciated, jyst going to sit in a door corner and beg for money for a cup of tea, I have never felt so low, how did I get to this point? Well here goes, time to beg for money...let you all know how I get on...god bless you all x


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

Yea, you could stay with me too. But i get the feeling you are in Europe. I am in the USA.

Please keep us posted if this is your real state of affairs at this time in your life.


----------



## angelwithnosoul (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you all for all your help and support, managed to make enough money for a cup of tea and the lady in the cafe let me charge my phone up. Thinking about selling my phone, cant go in hostel till nine pm, im dreading staying there, at least it will be shelter, god I need a bath, im off to see the council tomorrow to see if they can get me a home, I just want to go back home in a camiliar surroundings and get a bath, food and sleep but if I go back there he will kick the shit out of me, pardon my french, I will laugh at this someday, I hope. I made around about two pounds today
, gonna go have a cup of tea in a cafe and make it last three hours, I keeo checking my bank to see if any donations were made, bht none yet, never mind, I will see this through, hope tomorrow is better, thanx again for all your support. Xxxx


----------



## angelwithnosoul (Mar 13, 2008)

Please, please can somebody help me, I cant take this anymore, if anyone does online banking please could you send me some money, I am so desperate. Please im begging for somebody to help me. Cant cope.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Where the fuck are you though??! People have asked you like 10 times


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

werre u att


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

british i assume cuz ur talking bout poundz


----------



## angelwithnosoul (Mar 13, 2008)

I live in middlesbrough, went to see housing department at council today, been put on the list. The hostel is horriable, full of drunks and druggies, felt really anxious last night had a panic attack, not nice, not that arsed about my dp, ive had it seven years, I just ignore it, I just know its there, still hasnt pissed off though. Anyhow, im making my way down to peterborough if I get any money, my auntie lives there, I have her address but dont know her phone number, just like to say thanx for all your posts, I managed to sort my paypal out if anyone is still willing to help me, [email protected] and it will be paid back, when I get myself sorted, well nite nite


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

I tried to just send you money but it says that "this recipient is currently unable to receive money" :/


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

DeuS_Ex_MachiNA said:


> scammer alert


I was worried about that tbh


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

So if DP does not bother you, how the fuck does this call for help of yours have anything to do with this forum?

This is not Dpselfdonate.

You try to get sympathy and money with your DP when apparently it is not the problem and meanwhile we have hundreds of people here suffering from this condition?

You think we ought to give more fuck about this than any other African kid starving? or about the child slaves of the world?

Talk about double standard.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I really doubt she created an account 4 years ago so that come this day she could make a few bucks off someone.


----------

